# Historic Reformed theology?



## Mantis (Mar 7, 2005)

I wasn't sure where to put this discussion, but I chose to put it here...While looking on the Covenant Media Foundation website, the following was given in regard to the debate between James White and Doug Wilson:

"James White and Douglas Wilson debate whether Roman Catholics are members of the New Covenant. Wilson argues the side of historic Reformed theology the Roman Catholic baptism should be recieved because it is Trinitarian.James White argues against the reception of Roman Catholics because of their denial of Justification. Both Wilson and White, however, are committed to Reformed soteriology and the infallibility of God's Word."

My question is in regard to the statement about Wilson aguing from historic reformed theology. I am new to Reformed theology, so could somone please enlighten me in regard to this specific issue.


----------



## Mantis (Mar 7, 2005)

After posting all of that, I failed to actually ask a question: 

Does Wilson argue for the historic reformed position? If not, what is the correct position?


----------

